# Where are all you Motorhomers????



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

3 weeks since we left UK to travel thro North France, Germany, Austria,Italy down to Bari and cross to Greece. In that time we have only met ONE British van in Venice. The weather is superb, everywhere is quiet and not crowded. We are on a site at Ancient Olympia high up overlooking the Olympic site. It is very quiet very warm and sunny and not a Brit van in sight. Where are you all??

Richard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Richieboy said:


> We are on a site at Ancient Olympia high up overlooking the Olympic site. I
> Richard


Are you at Camping Alfios ( or variant spelling !) ? Please will you ask the young couple in charge what they have called their daughter ? We were there last year, not long after she was born, and learnt how it is normal in Greece not to make a decision on names for up to 6 months.
The favourite was Helen.

I wonder if all the retired Brits are at home- wishing to avoid the hottest months-, school teachers haven't quite got there yet ( holidays started last week) and the rest have not really got a long enough holiday to get to Greece ?

We went in early April and May and reckoned we'd got the best of the weather and spring flowers etc.

Enjoy !

G


----------



## JP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

We're in Budapest at the moment, a bit overcast here weatherwise.Have seen a couple of other brits but on the whole not too many at all since leaving UK a month ago


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have had this conversation before but we live by the A2 to Dover and travelling around here they are pouring down to Dover --so where are they going?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We'll be in Greece in a few months - got the rest of Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Turkey to get through yet!

We've seen a handful of British vans in 4 months but not many. Started a similar topic but it didn't go down well but I suspect you've asked the question with a bit more tact than I


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
How does it go. If there are only two people left in the world,if one stands still,the other will find them. Answer,if you want to see loads of british m/homes,camp at Calais dock gates.
Ted.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

All awaiting the French August holiday madhouse to pass with trepidation!
Me?
Catching Eurotunnel train on Sunday P.M, one way ticket, turning right at Calais! 
Bugger the madhouse, if you can't beat em' join em'.    

Ken


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I'm on the 0815 Sea France sailing Sunday morning and will not return until 31st August YeeeeeHaarrrrr How happy am I ??  

Heading to Annecy, then Chamonix (site booked for both before anyone asks :roll: ) and then wherever takes our fancy after about the 14th. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

IT'S SUMMER... Ilove to stay in Blighty......
Enjoy the UK rally scene.. Off to Welland steam fair tomorrow, weather looks great and my cider is already chilling...  

Saving the continent for September onwards...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Currently in the verdon gorges about 60 miles north of Nice. Have slowly come south from the Mosel in early June, Switzerland for a couple of weeks, Italian lakes and rhone alps. Weather is rubbish. Sat on a lovely small aire in the hills at Trigance. Apparently it will be warm and sunny after today but it's been hit and miss for nearly two weeks now.

Not seen many Brit vans. Made an effort to go and talk to a couple in a van near us the other day and it was like dragging teeth. Don't know why I bother.

There are Dutch everywhere though. Holland must be empty

going to go to st tropez, nice and Monaco next just so I can fly through that tunnel off the grand prix on me scooter!

Mrplodd if your of to Annecy and chamonix it's a short hop to the aosta valley and down to lake orta where there is a free sosta on mont de sacre monte. Lake Orta is stunning as is maggiore. Also at chamonix we went up to plaine joux about 12 miles west of mont blanc with superb views of the whole range. It's about 5000 ft up with an aire at the top. Sadly we didn't get clear views but still awsome. Not sure what the verdon gorges is like as we are poised to do them tomorrow hopefully on the bike so will report back. Took us about 4 hours from annecy to get here. Lake bourget over the hill from annecy and leas than an hour is stunning. Good aire outside a crap campsite 10 euros.

Hope the weather improves for all that are on the way.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Working

TM


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Midnight tunnel saturday then turn right, for 5 weeks, tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Right*



tony645 said:


> Midnight tunnel saturday then turn right, for 5 weeks, tony


Is that right as in drive right (west)
Or looking at a map (East)?

TM


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

work work work work


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Heading to Garda & Jeselo on the 21st August for 5/6 weeks and can't wait.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Addie said:


> We'll be in Greece in a few months - got the rest of Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria and Turkey to get through yet!
> 
> We've seen a handful of British vans in 4 months but not many. Started a similar topic but it didn't go down well but I suspect you've asked the question with a bit more tact than I


We have forgiven you --you young thing :lol: :lol:

Now you can see most stay in France so your question still seems to stay --why dont people venture further than France-Portugal-Italy-Spain :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Add Germany. In our case because 2 weeks after leaving we have to be back at work :-(

Dave


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Right*



teemyob said:


> tony645 said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight tunnel saturday then turn right, for 5 weeks, tony
> ...


Well initially turn right to go west, then after a few days turn left to go south, thats about the amount of route planning i`ve done.
Oh! and after a while do a U turn to come home. 

Now I think about it, sounds like the same route I do on my bike!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

off on first continental trip in the MH tomorrow morning, france, luxembourg then yorkshire on the way back to scotland - happy days!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yorkshire is often considered continental! Can't wait to leave it personally but hey ho work gets in the way until 20th August!

Greenie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*well*

Well not just work, there are funds to think of.

Last quarter I paid out 22% more than I brought in.

Hey ho. Not done bad so far this year, more than my Good old Mum and Dad could do when they were our age.

Happy & Safe travels everyone.

TM


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Richieboy said:


> 3 weeks since we left UK to travel thro North France, Germany, Austria,Italy down to Bari and cross to Greece. In that time we have only met ONE British van in Venice. The weather is superb, everywhere is quiet and not crowded. We are on a site at Ancient Olympia high up overlooking the Olympic site. It is very quiet very warm and sunny and not a Brit van in sight. Where are you all??
> 
> Richard


I'm at work. In London.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just back from 61/2 weeks in germany,france belguim Same here hardly saw any english people but when we did they were like buses and all came at once :lol:
Aldra


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Sat pm- Eurotunnel ; off to Brittany for the first week and then the Loire for the second. We're not all retirees on this forum :wav:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm not retired either but my friends and family think I am


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just back from 10 weeks touring Atlantic Spain, Portugal down as far as Lisbon and of course France.
Only did see 3 British vans in Portugal, (we did not do the Algarve) around the same number in Atlantic Spain until we were near to the Santandare & Bilbao ferry's.
Obviously more in France but numbers were well down.
German vans were also missing!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Just back from a 3 week trip down to Lake Garda. We did not see any GB registered MHs except at the municipal campsite at Obernai (our halfway overnight stop, as recommended by Russel) and as we approached Calais. 

Elsewhere, many Italian and German MHs, and of course legions of Dutch caravanners!


SD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We ought to start a poll "where are you" as Im beginning to think they are locked on the ferry going back and forth or they are caught in the tunnel somewhere in the service tunnel :wink: 
Is there a Burmuda Triangle in the English Channel.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Could the euro/pound conversion rate have anything to do with it ???

We saw 18 Dutch vans wedged into the Oxford Redbridge P&R motorhome parking the other day and a couple of days ago Dutch and French boats moored on the Thames while a German and Italian motorhome were in the nearby aire. This is the most we've ever seen.

I suspect that a lot of UK motorhomers have decided it's cheaper to fly to further away places like Greece, Turkey and Morocco and do their van travelling closer to home. I guess that the overwhelming number of motorhomers normally abroad before the school holidays start are retired and this year are drawing in their financial horns.
G


----------



## leisuretime (Mar 24, 2011)

Richard
We leave next week to come and join you in Greece.Our route out is thru Czech Rep, Romania & Bulgaria and to Ferry back thru Italy.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

This is my first week of my retirement!!!!! Yes an (Ex teacher)
On our way on the 7th August for 8 weeks .....Yes 8 weeks .....No plans except turn left this year at Dunkirk down through Belgium, Luxembourg and into Alsace. Down to Provence and into Italy on 1st September (first day of Term!) Then travelling into Tuscany and Pisa call in at Venice back to the Lakes. End of September follow "The Russell Route" back through Switzerland and back through France. Can not wait. Van already packed 
altom


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

altom said:


> This is my first week of my retirement!!!!! Yes an (Ex teacher)


Enjoy every minute ! Ideally of course you should be home on the 1st September to watch them all straggle off to school, preferably from the warmth of your bed ! The novelty does wear off...but it take a fair few years !

G


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are just back from 10 weeks touring Greece and Italy. We only met/saw 5 GB vans the whole of the trip. And how about this for a co-incidence - one of the couples we met was from the same town as us. Last year we travelled 8,000 miles through Scandinavia and only met 6 Brits. Maybe they are trying to avoid us!!!
Many thanks to all who have posted camping spots on MHF. We have used many of them on our travels. Particular thanks go to peejay whose Greek wild spots list was brilliant.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

leisuretime said:


> Richard
> We leave next week to come and join you in Greece.Our route out is thru Czech Rep, Romania & Bulgaria and to Ferry back thru Italy.


Leisuretime - I'd be interested to learn how you get on with that route as I'm planning to do go that way to Greece this time next year.

Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Iam in Vassiliki on the island of Lefkada Greece been here since early May, leave October. Only seen one English van sofar. Smiler


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Last ten days in France. Dordogne.
We were that only English people on site.
The rest 90 odd pitches were Dutch
We were also the only Motorhomers.

the first English people we spoke to was yesterday morning.
A member of MHFacts at Cite Europe.

Dave p


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

In the UK thanks - still loads of places to see here. Three weeks! - are you retired by any chance, or a teacher?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think he is, with a seven year extra retirement to boot. :lol: 

start of post:This is my first week of my retirement!!!!! Yes an (Ex teacher) 


Dave p


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I think he is, with a seven year extra retirement to boot. :lol:
> 
> start of post:This is my first week of my retirement!!!!! Yes an (Ex teacher)
> 
> Dave p


I was talking about Richieboy - first poster


----------

